# LVH, TOE, MVP, and Teeth



## Alien8 (13 Oct 2019)

I've been getting health assessments via my employer since 2010, nothing to do with my job, just an available benefit.

These were every other year with Nuffield, but latterly annual with BUPA.

I've had seven assessments so far, and in all of them they have called out abnormality in the ECG indicating potential left ventricular hypertrophy (LVH) - but the cardiologists have always been happen happy to write this off as an adaptation from my lifestyle.

For some reason, this year the BUPA cardiologist decided that it needed further investigation, with them (chargeable of course), or via the NHS.

My GP referred me for an echocardiogram which I had back in August.

This was quite interesting to see, the inner-workings in action.

Next they are telling me I need to go back for an transoesophageal echocardiogram (TOE).

Up to this point no one, at least no one knowledgeable, had discussed any of this with me.

However, last week and prior to the TOE, I actually got to discuss the results with a consultant.

He's happy with the enlarged chambers, sees no reason for a TOE, but also says I have a mitral valve prolapse (MVP).

The MVP is only minor to minor/moderate and so just needs to be monitored for change going forward - and of course we have no idea how long it has been like that.

But what I didn't realise was that there is an alleged connection between heart problems and oral health.

The consultant said that I should mention this to my dentist who, coincidentally, I'm seeing next week.

Meanwhile, I can just carry-on as I always have ... it's a funny old world.


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2019)

There is definitely a connection between oral health and heart disease. Mostly is due to lifestyle.... people who have an unhealthy lifestyle predisposing to heart disease often don't look after their teeth. 

There are other studies looking at obscure inflammatory proteins from unhealthy gums damaging the heart. Dental treatment is designed to help with comfort, function, cosmetics etc and any other health benefit is secondary.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Oct 2019)

As above the connection will probably have little relevance to you. If these issues aren't causing you any particular problems I should just get on with your life and not worry .


----------



## gbb (13 Oct 2019)

I always struggled to see the connection between oral health and heart disease but actually it's quite simple, bacteria from the mouth enters the stomach to in turn enter the bloodstream...and therefore the heart.


----------



## midlife (13 Oct 2019)

Bacteria and inflammatory products go straight into the bloodstream from the gums when you have dental treatment. brush and eat.


----------



## gbb (13 Oct 2019)

midlife said:


> Bacteria and inflammatory products go straight into the bloodstream from the gums when you have dental treatment. brush and eat.


That makes even more sense than the 'into the stomach' I thought I'd heard some years ago.


----------

